# Enigmaelectronica, esta vez sí es difícil de creer...



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya te robaste el diseño de MNicolau, si mal no recuerdo.
Ahora te robaste el de EJTagle: http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/11427170/Amplificador-mosfet-potente-1250Watts-Clase-D.html

¿Suponés que el mundo está plagado de tontos y tenés algún tipo de inteligencia superior?
Cuando pasan cosas así, la primera vez se tiende a creer en las palabras de "no sabía". El beneficio de la duda juega a tu favor.

La segunda vez ya no.
No sé qué calificativo te cabe, pero te aseguro que no es uno bueno. Quien roba lo que es de otros y luego dice que es suyo no es una buena persona. Más bien tiendo a pensar que es, como máximo, un ladrón de poca monta. Perdón, sé que no te gusta que te confundan con un chico, entonces debería poner _ladrona de poca monta_.

Si tantas ansias de reconocimiento tenés, entonces lo que necesitás es estudiar, aprender y transformarte en alguien, no robar lo producido por otros y atribuírtelo.
Por mi parte, tengo muy claro el concepto sobre tu persona (creéme que patética es lo mínimo que se me ocurre) y no me parece que necesites otra oportunidad para demostrarlo en este foro. Admito que en tu robo anterior fui uno de los que estuvo de acuerdo en que pudo ser un error y creí que no lo repetirías.

Mi error. Lamento tener que darle la derecha a los que pensaron (con razón) que debías ser dada de baja inmediatamente.
No sos más que una decepción a mi modo de ver, traicionera y mezquina. ¿Podrías caer más bajo acaso?

Por lo pronto, ya denuncié tu post en Taringa y si aparece la posible eliminación de tu cuenta en este foro, te aseguro que no me voy a equivocar dos veces con mi voto.

Un saludo y que tengas un buen día, al menos vos, porque ya me amargaste el mío.


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2011)

Cacho, tenés mi apoyo.


----------



## Xander (Jul 5, 2011)

No digo que la echen del foro, tampoco digo que le den otra oportunidad, pero me decepciono a mi también, ella ha hecho buenos aportes, pero no vale que sean de otros, al menos que de los créditos, no se...no me lo esperaba.


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> ella ha hecho buenos aportes



Oh wait.

Por cierto ya hice la denuncia correspondiente.

Para mi existen dos tipos de usuarios: Los que aportan y los que ayudan.

Casi todos ayudan, contestan preguntas, redirigen preguntas para una correcta respuesta, etc, lo normal para que un foro funcione.
Despues tenés los que aportan, son aquellos que se sientan un buen rato en la pc para escribir un tema completo, no importa de qué, pero se toman esa dedicación.

Al aire te tiro 3 Nicks (lso primeros 3 post de Gran Señal): 

EJTagle: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

Fogonazo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Luciperrro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/

Disculpen que no pueda nombrar a todos, pero sino se hace bastante extenso el post (EZ, Cacho, Andrés, Tupolev).

Este tipo de usuario si son los que se merecen el título de Aportador...


----------



## Xander (Jul 5, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Oh wait.
> 
> Por cierto ya hice la denuncia correspondiente.
> 
> ...



exacto, pero no me refería solo a forosdeelectronica.com

..en fin...no discuto mas. [novalelapena]


----------



## MaMu (Jul 6, 2011)

Dice el refrán: "Deja al mundo correr y al tonto cuidar lo ajeno".

Es tan lindo citar, referenciar, dar testimonio.
Creo que reconocer el trabajo de otros es una virtud que pocos tienen en la vida, y hay gente que en la vida no entiende que ésta no es una competencia. Una idea es parte de la identidad, y robar una idea, es robar una identidad. A veces cuando escuchamos un insulto hacia nosotros, eso habla mas mal de quien lo dice, que de nosotros mismos. Es una lástima que pasen estas cosas y llamo a la reflexión, hay veces que las situaciones más dificiles se solucionan con dos palabras: gracias y perdón.


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 6, 2011)

mmmm esa chica no paaso por una Universidad o asi fue tambien..sin referenciar el autor :enfadado: hace quedar mal a los colombianos...

Ni el post lo escribiiió tomo unas partes y lo pego.... que decepcion con esa niña


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2011)

@Mamu: Enigmaelectrónica hizo exactamente lo mismo con un diseño de Mnicolau hace meses, misma mecánica, mismas actitudes.

Se planteó su expulsión del foro y fui uno de los que defendió que podía ser un error, simplemente eso. Se disculpó, dijo desconocer cómo era eso de "robar o no robar", lo de citar las fuentes, eliminó el post de Taringa y todo quedó en nada.

Se llamó a silencio por un tiempo, peeeeeeeeero... Taringa le tiró más. De nuevo hizo lo que antes.
Gracias y perdón fueron las palabras del robo anterior. "Si me engañas una vez, es culpa tuya. Si me engañas dos veces, es culpa mía", dice el otro refrán 

Saludos


----------



## tatajara (Jul 6, 2011)

Yo apoyo a cacho 
No me simpatizas diría el chavo jeje
Porque existe gente así en el mundo y espero que no provoque problemas esta frase pero me salió de adentro
Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 7, 2011)

Expúlsenla. Guerra avisada no mata soldado.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 7, 2011)

@Cacho 

Otro refrán sobre oportunidades: La cabra siempre tira al monte.

Saludos.


----------



## El Pelado (Jul 7, 2011)

Pucha, que decepcion...gracias cacho!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 7, 2011)

Me gustaría ver, si es que las tiene, sus disculpas.

PD: Taradinga parece que genera esa necesidad de obtener "puntos" para ser importante.


----------



## Xander (Jul 7, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> ...Taradinga parece que genera esa necesidad de obtener "puntos" para ser importante.



 Cuanta razón


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 7, 2011)

Ya conociendo su reputación, la firma me parece muy prepotente


----------



## J2C (Jul 7, 2011)

No lo hace solo con las cosas que saca de este honorable foro, es una "*Obsesión Compulsiva*" de ella/el.

Hoy vi a un secuaz en el thread "_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pics-solo-enigma-8946/index63.html_" enroscandole la viborita a don Eclip-Se.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Imzas (Jul 7, 2011)

Una pregu, qque pasa si por ejemplo yo creo aca, un mensaje de algun proyecto, recopilacion,  noticia, etc, redactado por mi y luego lo copio en taringa  citando la fuente respectiva (fde por supuesto)? es algo que puede ser castigado de algun modo?


----------



## electrodin (Jul 7, 2011)

yo la verdad no creo que enigmaelectronica sea una mujer, sino un grupo de gente que esta en varios foros descarga y postea full informacion y saca provecho de ello, usa una imagen femenina nada mas...
eso le permite muchas disculpas...


----------



## ls2k (Jul 7, 2011)

mm yo tuve una cuenta en ese foro, no la uso desde el plagio a mnicolau


----------



## Cacho (Jul 7, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Una pregu, qque pasa si por ejemplo yo creo aca, un mensaje de algun proyecto, recopilacion,  noticia, etc, redactado por mi y luego lo copio en taringa  citando la fuente respectiva (fde por supuesto)? es algo que puede ser castigado de algun modo?


Jaz, si vos sos la autora podés postearla donde quieras, sin citar nada. La información es tuya 

Si tomaras el artículo de este foro (sin ser la autora) y lo publicaras en cualquier otro lado, ahí sí deberías citar la fuente y aclarar que no te pertenece.

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 7, 2011)

Este usuario chanta anda por ahí plagiando a sus anchas y escudándose con eso de que _compartir es bueno_.

Mezcla peras con manzanas.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 7, 2011)

Bueno creo que esto es falta de ética y respeto al trabajo de otras personas si bien es cierto que la información en algunas ocasiones es libre en estos casos no, por lo tanto ella no tiene ningún derecho en disponer de un proyecto o idea que no le pertenece.
No se si me estoy equivocando pero deberían de prohibirle sacar información del foro; lamentablemente asi como ella hay muchas personas más. no es por nada pero al parecer eso de sacar información que no le pertenece era su objetivo prioritario:enfadado:


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 8, 2011)

Jajaja gracias por su discusion y su comentarios...
soy mujer y no necesito demostrar nada, soy lesbiana y no tengo porque negarlo, segundo, yo no ando pidiendo puntos ni nada, creen que ustedes tienen los mismos manuales? conocen DTFORUM? Conocen Google, si buscan Amplificador de Audio de 1200 watts sabran ue no soy quien lo ha plagiado,

Saben de donde lo obtuve?

de aca:
http://www.ebah.com.br/content/ABAAABPZgAD/amp-1250w-digital

Autor:*cristian*
Faculdade: UFG
Curso: Engenharia Física
Tamanho do arquivo: 202 kb
Palavras chave:esquema de amplificador classe d, Portuguese

Aqui esta el mismo Articulo que he bajado miren la fecha Nomviembre del 2010

miren el enlace: 
http://es.scribd.com/doc/31740794/-Amplificador-Ucd-Hasta-1250w-Rms

Autor: http://es.scribd.com/flasher01 *FLASHER01*


Creen que Yo lo he plagiado, no tengo la culpa que sea yo quien lo haya puesto a la luz del publico, recuerden  que es una PATENTE DE PHILLIPS no del autor por tanto el proyecto en si es DE PHILLIPS

Porque no mejor Preguntan antes de ACUSARME?

porque andan diciendo que YO ROBO MATERIAL DE ACA? 

GOOGLE es una buena Herramienta y basta con buscar esto: *Amplificador HiFi clase D de hasta 1250W RMS sobre parlante de 8/4 ohms* para que vean los resultados de las busquedas, tambien hay uno de 5,000 Watts RMS pero ese si no lo creo que funcione.

por tanto amigos mios si van a criticarme antes de tirar la piedra, mirense ustedes mismos.

Recuerden que ustedes no son los unicos que tienen informacion, tambien ustedes han sacado diagramas de PABLIN.

Por la cuenta de Taringa? jajaja amigos, no me interesan los puntos que puedo hacer con ellos ? comprarme Lenceria? Comprarme un helado? vamos muchachos maduren un poco, no se pueden comprar ni un patito de goma con esos puntos, mas bien los que andan criticandome por eso en Taringa Son ellos los que andan urgidos de puntos no yo.

El aporte no lo saque de aca, lo saque de esos sitios que he mencionado antes!
y todos son del 2010...

Soy mujer y estoy orgullosa de ello, mis preferencias sexuales no tiene que interesarles a nadie y no necesito andar diciendo que soy tal o cual, estudio en La universidad y tengo mas etica al guardarme todo antes de criticar, preguntar antes de acusar.

No se ustedes pero No voy a disculparme por un plagio de TERCEROS que yo he compartido a T! y a varios lugares, los TERCEROS quienes plagiaron el documento fueron otros no yo, y quien ha buscado la info para criticarme (quien oriigino el post) debe ser alguien que anda viendo que como o que ropa ando puesta para criticarme, Yo copie de esos sitios no de aca y fue hace un año mas o menos.

Critiquen a esos tipos vena los enlaces y manden denuncias a ellos no a mi.

Por mi parte no tengo interes de plagiar a nadie, yo hago mis circuitos con EAGLE, Express PSB ORCAD16 y demas aplicaciones PIRATAS porque no lo niego, no pagare por algo tan caro solo para hacer una aplicacion y me imagino que Todos aca tambien tienen hasta el PROTEUS CON LICENCIA CRACKEADA asi que mi firma que muchos han criticado les es a todos aquellos quienes me critican y me investigan en google en vez de preguntarme!

dudas?

mandenme MP

Moderador: por favor Antienda bien los post y mire los enlaces que he puesto, fueron ellos y no yo quien ha plagiado las cosas y pido al menos al creador del post se disculpe conmigo porque yo no he causado ese plagio del autor que mencionan QUIEN PONE QUE ES PATENTE DE PHILLIPS 
y que en todo caso es el quien ha plagiado a sabiendas o no la patente en algun caso...

Espero que este comentario les haya Aclarado dudas! y amigo mio quien me mando la info via MP si dudas de mi te comprendo, pero no voy a disculparme por algo que no he cometido.

Ser mujer y saber electronica siempre es causa de Celos...

por cierto, *jamas trates* mal a una mujer, deberías de tener algo de respeto, ser tratada de patética y  ladrona de poca monta realmente me ha ofendido mucho pero como se que lo escribes por algún motivo, lo dejo a tu criterio, por favor respondeme y no POR MP Moderador CACHO.

Aun creo que tu rango de moderador te da responsabilidades de tus acciones

por cierto mira este otro aporte:

mira quien es quien lo sube:

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/audio_profesional/amplificador-4000-w-t700701.html

Fecha: 24 de junio del 2011 hace 2 semanas 
autor: *moises gonzalo shente*


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 8, 2011)

enigmaelectronica dijo:


> yo hago mis circuitos con EAGLE, Express PSB ORCAD16 y demas aplicaciones PIRATAS porque no lo niego, no pagare por algo tan caro solo para hacer una aplicacion y me imagino que Todos aca tambien tienen hasta el PROTEUS CON LICENCIA CRACKEADA asi que mi firma que muchos han criticado les es a todos aquellos quienes me critican y me investigan en google en vez de preguntarme!


Te sientes tan culpable por usar software _crackeado_, que a la primera te delatas. Ninguno juzga a alguien por usar software pirata; pero, sí por patrocinarlo, ¿ok?.  

Lee esto, es Norma del Foro:

"2.9 Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor."

Y si no te gusta, pues te la aguantas o te vas, porque si haces caso omiso, como ya lo estás haciendo, un Moderador/Administrador se encargara de suspenderte temporalmente o indefinidamente. Debe quedarte claro que no estas en tu casa, aquí no vas a hacer lo que se te antoje, aquí las reglas no la pones tú; mas bien las reglas las aceptaste cuando te hiciste partícipe de este foro.



enigmaelectronica dijo:


> mandenme MP


Sigues incitando. Te volvemos a dar _tabla_ por violar la norma:

"2.3 Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados (...)"



enigmaelectronica dijo:


> Ser mujer y saber electronica siempre es causa de Celos...


En el lugar donde vives, puede ser. Pero aquí en foro no lo veo, porque eres la única "mujer" con la cual no nos llevamos bien, y no es por nosotros, ya bastante se te ha "perdonado" en anteriores infracciones. 



enigmaelectronica dijo:


> por cierto mira este otro aporte:
> 
> mira quien es quien lo sube:
> 
> http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/audio_profesional/amplificador-4000-w-t700701.html


Ahí no hay incumplimiento de las normas, se ha citado la fuente que es lo correcto. No hay argumento mas para debatir. 



enigmaelectronica dijo:


> por cierto, *jamas trates* mal a una mujer, deberías de tener algo de respeto


No se puede tratar con respeto a alguien quien no es digno de consideración, y eso lo has mostrado con tu actitud. Y no importa tu sexo, las reglas se hicieron para todos, ¿o acaso no hay cárceles para mujeres también?



enigmaelectronica dijo:


> realmente me ha ofendido mucho pero como se que lo escribes por algún motivo, lo dejo a tu criterio


Entonces, estamos claros que si tenemos motivos, y tú los aceptas.

Opinión personal: me parece eres muy prepotente (lo vuelvo a decir), no te gusta respetar las normas. Y para evitar peores inconvenientes y dolores de cabeza en el futuro, no me sentiré mal si te expulsan de esta comunidad, simple.


----------



## El Pelado (Jul 8, 2011)

Gente...tratemos de discutir con altura y respeto, porque sino vamos a parecer "TARADINGA" Un abrazo!!


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 8, 2011)

el asunto no es contigo Yoangel Lazaro, el hilo principal es: Pregunten antes de Acusarme Yo no he plagiado ningun aporte, Solo pido que se disculpe o por lo menos reconozca que no he sido yo quien lo ha plagiado, sino simplemente he compartido una búsqueda que he hecho en Google, no he plagiado nada de este foro.

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Ahí no hay incumplimiento de las normas, se ha citado la fuente que es lo correcto. No hay argumento mas para debatir.



bueno con eso que haz escrito tu mismo das a entender que no hay argumentos para acusarme

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> PS: y con respecto a tu avatar actual (con boca tapada), así deberías quedar, amordaza, de esa manera hasta te ves bonita.


Ten cuidado con lo que dices recuerda que yo jamas te he insultado o criticado, las normas tambien se te aplican asi que cuidado con lo que dices.

Tratemonos tal y como dice el usuario EL PELADO, Tratemoslo como un asunto Maduro, con altura y respeto.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 8, 2011)

enigmaelectronica dijo:


> Creen que Yo lo he plagiado, no tengo la culpa que sea yo quien lo haya puesto a la luz del publico, recuerden  que es una PATENTE DE PHILLIPS no del autor por tanto el proyecto en si es DE PHILLIPS




El proyecto está *basado en*, no *copiado de* un proyecto de Philips, así que no hay plagio en ese caso.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 8, 2011)

enigmaelectronica dijo:


> las normas tambien se te aplican asi que cuidado con lo que dices.


¡Oh, me sorprendes! Ahora sí te sabes la norma cuando te embisten, sólo para resaltar tus derechos.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2011)

Otro Refrán....

Yo solo se que no se nada...  

Bye...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 8, 2011)

Me gustaría saber para qué publican en Taringa! cosas que ya están disponibles (y gratuitamente) en otras partes de Internet....


----------



## J2C (Jul 8, 2011)

Punticos, los punticos !!!!!!!!

Llevar agua para su barril !!!!!


----------



## Imzas (Jul 8, 2011)

pucha, igual enigmaelectronica me da pena, y si es verdad que  fue ella la que posteo la info aca y en T!  ? 
:s.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2011)

Pues bien, veamos punto por punto tu (mala) respuesta.

Primero, si releés mi mensaje, verás que nunca digo que te robes el material de este foro. Sólo digo (y sostengo) que te lo robaste, que el material es de EJTagle. No atribuí la propiedad al foro, eso lo interpretaste vos.
*Al foro no le robás, le robás al autor.*


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> Saben de donde lo obtuve?
> de aca:
> http://www.ebah.com.br/content/ABAAABPZgAD/amp-1250w-digital
> 
> ...


Hay una diferencia enorme y te sugiero que revises vos misma los enlaces que pusiste.
En el de Scribid.com hay una reproducción del attachment donde claramente se lee el texto original del autor ("Diseñado por...") al inicio.
En el segundo se lee (también al inicio):


> Amplificador HiFi clase D de hasta 1250W RMS sobre  parlante de 8/4 ohms  Diseñado en 2006/8/9 por Eduardo José Tagle basado en la patente de  Philips (tecnología UCD)


Por último, en el de Yoreparo aparece el link al sitio original (eso es citar la fuente).

En tu post se... olvidan esas cosas. Amén de que todo lo escrito en ese post tuyo es demasiado coincidente con el texto publicado por el autor en este foro.
Si oigo ruido de cascos espero caballos, no cebras.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> Creen que Yo lo he plagiado, no tengo la culpa que sea yo quien lo haya puesto a la luz del publico, recuerden  que es una PATENTE DE PHILLIPS no del autor por tanto el proyecto en si es DE PHILLIPS


Error. El principio UCD es patente de Phillips, cosa que el autor remarca y aclara.
Todo el resto es de él.

Podés publicar una nota sobre cómo funciona el principio este (si es que tenés idea de lo que hablamos) y lidiar, llegado el caso, con Phillips. Si te robás el diseño de alguien más, basado en lo que sea, ya es otro asunto.
*No le robaste al señor Phillips, le robaste al autor del esquema.*


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> El aporte no lo saque de aca, lo saque de esos sitios que he mencionado antes!
> y todos son del 2010...


De nuevo, todos sitios citan a la fuente y no tienen textos tremendamente similares a los publicados en este foro.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> ...estudio en La universidad y tengo mas etica al guardarme todo antes de criticar, preguntar antes de acusar.


Perdón, ¿estás hablando de ética?.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> No se ustedes pero No voy a disculparme por un plagio de TERCEROS que yo he compartido a T! y a varios lugares, los TERCEROS quienes plagiaron el documento fueron otros no yo, y quien ha buscado la info para criticarme (quien oriigino el post) debe ser alguien que anda viendo que como o que ropa ando puesta para criticarme, Yo copie de esos sitios no de aca y fue hace un año mas o menos.


Por mí, podés ser color violeta, tetrasexual y sentir además cierta atracción por el queso gruyere y la crema batida, vestirte de rojo y verde todos los días y usar una cotorra embalsamada en el sombrero amarillo, me importa nada.
Eso no te califica como persona, ni mucho menos.

Me parece bien que no te disculpes por plagios ajenos, no te corresponde, pero primero decime dónde está el plagio de estos terceros...
La única que plagió algo acá sos vos.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> Por mi parte no tengo interes de plagiar a nadie, yo hago mis circuitos con EAGLE, Express PSB ORCAD16 y demas aplicaciones PIRATAS...


Más allá de que no tengas las licencias de los programas que usás (eso es anecdótico a estas alturas), ni siquiera diseñaste vos el impreso, ni te molestaste en redibujar el esquemático.
No trates de justificar tu holgazanería/comodidad (o el término que mejor aplique a la idea) diciendo que podrías hacerlo si quisieras.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> Moderador: por favor Antienda bien los post y mire los enlaces que he puesto, fueron ellos y no yo quien ha plagiado las cosas y pido al menos al creador del post se disculpe conmigo porque yo no he causado ese plagio del autor que mencionan QUIEN PONE QUE ES PATENTE DE PHILLIPS
> y que en todo caso es el quien ha plagiado a sabiendas o no la patente en algun caso...


Plagiar: Copiar en lo sustancial obras ajenas, dándolas como  propias.

Nadie omitió convenientemente al autor de nada, salvo vos en tu post, donde "olvidaste" aclarar que la tecnología UCD es de Phillips y que los diseños del circuito y del impreso son de EJTagle.
Con este antecedente sobre _plagiar_, palabra que me parece bastante mal interpretada por vos, me convenzo más de que no hablamos de lo mismo al decir _ética_.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> por cierto, *jamas trates* mal a una mujer, deberías de tener algo de respeto, ser tratada de patética y  ladrona de poca monta realmente me ha ofendido mucho


Así seas mujer (en el foro hay varias, Jazmín, SP, la Flaca...) u hombre (somos muchos más en este foro) merecés el respeto que tus acciones te otorgan.
Yo te califiqué de _ladrona de poca monta_ y es por robarte algo (eso te califica de _ladrona_, aunque no seas la única que se lo robó) y de _poca monta_ porque no te considero importante. Lo de _patética_ no necesita explicación, sólo conocer su significado.


> *Que es capaz de mover y agitar el ánimo  infundiéndole afectos vehementes, y **con particularidad dolor, tristeza* o  melancolía.


Por lo de ofender, vamos a la definición:


> Humillar o herir el amor propio o la dignidad de  alguien, *o ponerlo en evidencia con palabras o con hechos*.


Por tus palabras es cierto entonces, te he puesto muy en evidencia y será problema tuyo si no sos capaz de afrontar las consecuencias de tus acciones.
No es maltrato ser franco, sincero y directo hasta donde sé.

Por cierto, una mujer (con todas las letras) no reclama derechos "femeninos". Simplemente los tiene.
Vos los tuviste, a mis ojos los perdiste por obra y gracia tuya .


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> Aun creo que tu rango de moderador te da responsabilidades de tus acciones...


Y acá estoy, contestando a cada una de tus palabras (espero no saltarme ningún punto), con textos que escribo yo solo, sin copiar nada de nadie, y explicando mi punto lo mejor que que puedo.

Saludos.

@Jaz: Enigma no posteó la información original. El circuito es de EJTagle, él lo diseñó y lo posteó.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 8, 2011)

Les comento algo, enigma, ya ha tenido problemas en Taringa, ya la han baneado de varios lugares, incluso uno de los sitios que tenia, fue dado de baja por pirateria de todo tipo.

No tiene excrupulos de ninguna naturaleza ni respeto por nada de nada, participa en todo tipo de actos encontra de la propiedad intelectual

Uno de los sitios que tiene fue dado de baja por producir un ataque a otro

En resumen participa y promueve todo tipo de delitos informáticos.

Por alli algúién hablo de aportes, no ha creado nada de nada, todo lo obtiene de la web, y todo "aporte" que pudiera haber realizado a este foro si buscan detenidadmente no se sorprendan de que sea material igualmente pirateado a otor lugar y otros autores.


Lo que cacho dice es muy cierto en todo el amplio sentido
y apoyo su postura actual


----------



## Electronec (Jul 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Lo que cacho dice es muy cierto en todo el amplio sentido
> y apoyo su postura actual



Si está mas claro que el água,....

Saludos.


----------



## Naders150 (Jul 8, 2011)

@Mmmm.... bueno sinceramente, algunas recopilaciones que ah realizado enigma me han servido, lo único que se le pide es que respete las normas cite las fuentes. Si solo hubieras puesto en el post en taringa que el diseño y los comentarios son de Ejeagle no habría problema (eso han echo los otros sitios citados por ti y que dice cacho que no incumplen las reglas)

Y lo otro es que ella piensa diferente sobre las leyes, no digo que este bien, pero lo que no se puede decir es que sea grocera y pues se le debe tratar igual con respeto y depronto algun dia entendera que debe respetar y por lo menos darle el credito a los autores, 

@Enigmaorque te comento que yo soy testigo del trabajo que a echo el señor Ejeagle y es muchooooo me he leido el post completo y en casi todas las paginas hay comentarios de el autor ayudando a las personas sin animo de lucro, lo minimo que se merece es que le den los creditos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 8, 2011)

Naders, no has leido bien, la critica no es tanto por no poner las fuentes y autores, si no por hacer pasar el proyecto como suyo propio, no solo le quita el crédito y merito al realizador si no que se lo atribuye como suyo propio y como se le llama cuando te adueñas de la idea de otro y la haces pasar como tuya propia?

Por un lago engaña a los demás, y por otro lado defrauda a quienes con trabajo y esmero comparten el fruto de su esfuerzo y/o creación

El sito web contruyento tu propia videorockola, tomo el trabajo de tupolev, hizo un pcb a criterio de ellos pero al comienzo del articulo mencionan que es un trabajo realizado por tupolev y miembro de este foro

Es decir citan autor y lugar de donde lo tomaron, dando el crédito a quien corresponde y por más que hicieron un pcb de diseño propio, no se adjudicaron el trabajo para nada

Es más esta persona fue moderadora de Taringa y solo se limitaba a borrar post que podian opacarla, eso lo he visto yo mismo no me lo conto nadie, razón por la cual tuvo que dejar el cargo debido a imnumerables denuncias al respecto

En su propio perfil dice "si me banenaa buscarme por....." y porque alguien esperaria ser baneado?

En uno de los sitios que tenia, aparece un cartel que dice que ese sitio esta suspendido temporalmente por haber particiapado/iniciado el ataque a otro sitio

Entonces no estamos hablando de nadie respetable precisamente


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2011)

Antes de que se pierda o modifique y para los que no tengan una cuenta en Taringa, sólo con motivos de archivo, he aquí una copia del texto del post de Taringa (No la adjunté al mensaje de más temprano porque estaba temporalmente caído el link):



			
				El 3 de julio de 2011 Enigmaelectronica en Taringa dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, he aquí un amplificador UCD, pero esta vez  sólo con mosfets canal N, escalable de 25W RMS (o menos) a 1250 Watts  RMS) al menos el IR2110 se está consiguiendo a buen precio, y eso hace  posible no volverse loco con drivers de mosfet discretos, y usar sólo  mosfets canal-N... Y de paso, el amplificador anda muy bien.
> 
> Queda como ejercicio para el lector, con qué alimentar este  monstruito, si es que realmente quieren llegar a su potencia máxima...
> 
> ...


Invito a contrastar el texto con el publicado originalmente el 3 de septiembre de 2009: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/#post203593

Me llama la atención particularmente esto del final: 





> Muchas de las cosas habladas fueron tomadas en cuenta  para este  diseño ... Especialmente la combinación IR2110+LM311


Eso sale de charlas de EJTagle con Ricardodeni.

Estás defendiendo lo indefendible...


----------



## Electronec (Jul 8, 2011)

Como dos gotas de agua.

Ha eliminado cualquier texto plural para convertirlo en un desarrollo individual.

En fin.......

Saludos.


----------



## El Pelado (Jul 8, 2011)

Es verdad, esta defendiendo lo indefendible...


----------



## J2C (Jul 8, 2011)

En todo el mundo los Derechos de uno terminan donde comienzan los derechos de las demas personas.

Este thread es exactamente igual a uno respecto de la _Fuente SMPS de M.Nicolau_ que ha pasado un tiempo atras.

Una vez puede ser *casualidad, un error o equivocación en el apuro*; dos veces es por que *me creo inimputable* aunque lo haga cada tanto. 

Y en muchisimos thread's de este honorable foro se han colocado esquemas electrónicos y plaquetas de los mismos junto con el link de donde proceden, una forma sencilla de reconocer el trabajo inicial de los demas.

No esta mal recopilar trabajos de otras personas, pero esta *MUY MAL* atribuirse dicho trabajo. Si a una edad que alguien se encuentra educandose procede de esa manera, que me queda dentro de 25 ó mas años que podría llegar a conducir un país?.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 8, 2011)

En el post de T! que repito: para nada me sirven los puntos, No digo que  soy autora, simplemente comparto informacion acaso en el post dice SOY  AUTORA? no, Segundo ese post es de que año?

bueno desde el primer y ultimo incidente ya no he hecho nada que dañe la  integridad y dije que los aportes los tome de esos enlaces, ahora, los  que copiaron el adjunto y lo compartieron son ellos quienes omitieron  loque llaman citar fuente de "forosdeelectronica"

Moderadora que borraba comentarios? jajaja que poco conoces de mi historial pandacba

Segundo: dicen que soy criminal porque ataco servidores, peor saben  porque? preguntareon porque? porque promueven o promovieron tanto  pedofilia como eso que se le conoce en japon como lolicon (peodfilia en  anime) y aquellos que integramente se dedican a promocionar y a causar  daños con virus... 

diganme que tiene que ver lo que calificaron como  plagio a mis actos ajenos a este post con el tema principal? diganme porque hay gente que  viene a criticar mis ataques a servidores o cierre de mi sitio web .NET  debido a que creo en la inocencia de los niños... porque desviar el  tema? el hilo? se que esa gente que critica mis actos es gente que se  quedo sin saber que fue lo que realmente sucedio... 

porque razones el ataque a  ureloaded, revolucionunnatended, loliconmore y tachohentai y demas  sitios que no quiero divulgar por cuestion de profesionalismo? porque de  plano ellos descargaban material ilicito...?

En fin sea o no sea inocente, dices tu que no soy educada o una pewrsona de pocos valores hubieses dado el ejemplo tu y hacerlo con todas las normas de rigor como el que te sugiero en mi opinion:

tu comentario debiste mandarmelo por MP  siendo Moderador para que me preguntaras y me dijeras los que creias  conveniente y no convertirlo en Circo haciendo que varios de aca  comenten cosas que posiblemente cause que ellos sean moderados o  llamados al orden.

Hubieses hecho esto como todo un moderador capaz de manejar esto si querias darme el ejemplo, con  calma y orden, es mi opinion, y no hacerlo como una persona que quiere  llamar a pleitos, o a murmuraciones, aca se trata de ser cautos  ordenados y con profesionalismo.

Aun asi es mi opinion y por favor personas traten este asunto como  personas maduras tal como lo dijo un usuario aca, se supone que este  foro es de gente que quiere llevar laa cosas con calma.

Copie material de esos lados no de aca, el post que hice el año pasado no dice que soy autora, ese es el punto principal verdad?

Bueno espero haber aclarado que Yo no he extraido nada de aca. y soy  criminal porque mi conocimiento va mas alla de simples comandos TCP... y  D.D.o.S. ataques de denegacion de servicio junto a mis muchachos de  LOIC y de ANONYMOUS.

no desvien el tema por favor y no participen personas que no tienen nada que ver con el asunto


----------



## angel36 (Jul 8, 2011)

sos una caradura.......simplemente.....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 8, 2011)

Post de Taradinga:


> *He* especificado como mosfets los IRFP250


1ra persona. Si no hay una indicación en el texto que indique otra cosa, no quedan dudas de que es el propio autor el que está redactando.
Un poco más:


> Nombre: Diagrama_Amplificador_by_Enigma.pdf


Que en castellano sería: Diagrama amplificador por Enigma.

Por otro lado, eso no es compartir, ya que el propio autor lo compartió en más de un lugar, y en éste foro en particular (el cual es gratuito y de libre acceso), ya estaba compartido, y vos te tomaste el cuidado de no hacer una copia y pegado tal cual, re-redactaste y omitiste algunos párrafos. Eso es de décima............

Y disiento Angel, es una mocosa que se cree "viva", "rebelde"  y se caga en los demás, solo le gusta "figurar".


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2011)

enigmaelectronica dijo:


> En fin sea o no sea inocente, dices tu que no soy educada o una pewrsona de pocos valores hubieses dado el ejemplo tu y hacerlo con todas las normas de rigor como el que te sugiero en mi opinion:


¿Eso es para mí?
De ser así, no entiendo el punto y no veo dónde digo que no seas educada. Educación y honestidad no son conceptos mutuamente excluyentes: Podés ser educada y deshonesta. Que no tenés valores también lo dijiste vos, eso es algo que yo no mencioné. Podés tranquilamente tenerlos y ser deshonesta o falta de ética.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> tu comentario debiste mandarmelo por MP  siendo Moderador para que me preguntaras y me dijeras los que creias  conveniente y no convertirlo en Circo haciendo que varios de aca  comenten cosas que posiblemente cause que ellos sean moderados o  llamados al orden.
> 
> Hubieses hecho esto como todo un moderador capaz de manejar esto si querias darme el ejemplo, con  calma y orden, es mi opinion, y no hacerlo como una persona que quiere  llamar a pleitos, o a murmuraciones, aca se trata de ser cautos  ordenados y con profesionalismo.


Supongo que eso sí está dirigido a mí.
Procedo a explicar algo muy simple: Tu infracción fue pública. Mi respuesta también.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> Copie material de esos lados no de aca, el post que hice el año pasado no dice que soy autora, ese es el punto principal verdad?


El post de Taringa es de principios de este mes, nada de años pasados. Y me encantaría ver de dónde salió todo el texto, porque en los links que citás como fuente no figura ni una palabra de eso.

Es más, en el único lugar que encuentro el texto este es en el post original y en tu (otra) copia, esta sí del año pasado: http://ba-k.com/showthread.php?t=1232553

Por otro lado, seguís sin entender el detallecito de que al omitir la mención del autor, te lo atribuís como propio, y cada vez que alguien te felicita por tu aporte guardás un conveniente silencio.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> Bueno espero haber aclarado que Yo no he extraido nada de aca.


Insisto: ¿De dónde salió el texto?


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> y soy  criminal porque mi conocimiento va mas alla de simples comandos TCP... y  D.D.o.S. ataques de denegacion de servicio junto a mis muchachos de  LOIC y de ANONYMOUS.


A confesión de parte...
Si te asumís como criminal, ¿qué te molesta de mis palabras?.

Saludos.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 8, 2011)

> Es más, en el único lugar que encuentro el texto este es en el post original y en tu (otra) copia, esta sí del año pasado: http://ba-k.com/showthread.php?t=1232553



Porque Taringa me ha devuelto los post que tenia en la seccion de EBOOKS y Tutoriales, una de las secciones que Taringa elimino por errores en sus servidores, por eso te decia ese aporte es Viejo! que lo hayan activado esta semana no es mi culpa! tu mismo lo haz visto en ba-k, que el aporte es del año pasado, ahorea entiendes?

ademas ya puse las fuentes y con eso creo que basta, puedes vel el link actualizado sobre las fuentes consultadas, y que sean los terceros quienes se responsabilicen.

se me felicita por la subida no porque YO lo haya hecho, son dos cosas distintas!

La infraccion es publica pero TU como moderador actuaste mal, y bueno ya fue esto no crees? quieres que conversemos por MSN o por correo electronico? quieres dejar esto ya? no vamos a llegar a ningun lado si estamos atacandonos o defendiendonos unos a otros y gente que ni conoce del tema solo viene a Trollear, y si soy chiquilla revelde o que quiere figurar... eso se lo dejo a criterio de quienes me señalan asi.

En cambio si damos esto por terminado creo que seria mejor, si aun quieres exponer tus puntos hazlo por mp o por lo menos cierra el tema no crees? peor dejemonos ya de todo esto que no lleva a ninguna parte


----------



## HADES (Jul 8, 2011)

Naders150 dijo:


> @Mmmm.... bueno sinceramente, algunas recopilaciones que ah realizado enigma me han servido, lo único que se le pide es que respete las normas cite las fuentes. Si solo hubieras puesto en el post en taringa que el diseño y los comentarios son de Ejeagle no habría problema (eso han echo los otros sitios citados por ti y que dice cacho que no incumplen las reglas)
> 
> Y lo otro es que ella piensa diferente sobre las leyes, no digo que este bien, pero lo que no se puede decir es que sea grocera y pues se le debe tratar igual con respeto y depronto algun dia entendera que debe respetar y por lo menos darle el credito a los autores,
> 
> @Enigmaorque te comento que yo soy testigo del trabajo que a echo el señor Ejeagle y es muchooooo me he leido el post completo y en casi todas las paginas hay comentarios de el autor ayudando a las personas sin animo de lucro, lo minimo que se merece es que le den los creditos



Bueno la verdad es que veo muchas situaciones encontradas y pues si no me da pena NI verguenza decirlo yo soy Co-admin de ese sitio  y no me arrepiento de serlo y pues bueno mi manera de actuar aqui en el foro tal vez ha sido diferente y pues SI pienso diferente a muchos del foro y pues puede que muchos de mis amigos aqui ya han dado su opinion-voto al respecto y la respeto y si pues por esto me eliminan NO hay problema yo los entendere perfectamente  pero la cuestion es que yo vi en enigma una *luchadora* y para MI *una autentica y honesta persona* porque dice lo que es y lo que hace y es mas al que quiera puede llegar alla y con gusto lo recibire pregunte por mi o por ella , solo quiero dejar dicho y aclarado que como sea la apoyo saludos amigos mios de Foros de Electronica.

Att Hades / Ghost / Sony


----------



## ls2k (Jul 8, 2011)

una pregunta? si sus conocimientos van más alla de los protocolos udp, entonces deberia saber que existen los DERECHOS DE AUTOR, no? (pero por otro lado, le encuentro toda la razon con eso de desviar el tema, yo tambn ubiese hecho lo mismo con esos sitios de porquería ilicitos) el tema va a eso, es solo decir, perdón y reconocer el hecho nada más.

reconozco que sabes mucho y que he bajado varios libros y esquemas de tu página, pero esto es una cosa de plagio y eso para mi no es muy bien visto


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2011)

Jajaj... ya relajense....

miren esto se lo piratee a Taringa...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 8, 2011)

jaja

Bueno.... por mí el tema está casi concluido.... y es de esperar que Enigma le dé más sabiduría a sus pasos la próxima vez.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 8, 2011)

Cito de Wikipedia:

*Usuario Discusión: Enigmaelectronica

Posible violación de derechos de autor​*
Hola, Enigmaelectronica.

Gracias por colaborar con Wikipedia. Te damos la bienvenida al proyecto; sin embargo, hay un problema con algunas de tus contribuciones, que han consistido en la copia literal del contenido de otras páginas web, o de otros medios que podrían estar protegidos por derechos de autor. Como se explica en Wikipedia:Copyrights, esta clase de aportaciones no son aceptables, porque pueden implicar una violación a los derechos de los autores del mismo. Por esa razón, el texto ha sido retirado y un aviso de posible violación de copyright se ha colocado en su lugar.

Debes saber que, de acuerdo a la Convención de Berna, que regula la propiedad intelectual a nivel internacional, todas las obras están protegidas y sus autores se reservan todos los derechos de reproducción, salvo que lo contrario se especifique clara y explícitamente. Aún si la página de la que has copiado el texto no indica que todos los derechos están reservados, eso no quiere decir que estén disponibles para su uso en Wikipedia.

Para poder admitir material en Wikipedia se necesita que la licencia bajo la que se publican en dichas páginas sea compatible con la GFDL, que es bajo la que se publica Wikipedia y que exige disponer del derecho a copiar, modificar y comercializar sus contenidos, sin restricciones adicionales (como, por ejemplo, que se restrinja el uso a terceros o sea obligatorio citar al autor original dentro del texto).

Si una página no indica la licencia en la que está disponible, puedes pedir autorización a los propietarios del sitio para reproducir sus contenidos mediante los modelos de solicitud que encontrarás en Wikipedia:Autorizaciones. Si eres tú mismo el autor de los textos, envía la autorización pertinente desde la dirección asociada al webmaster del sitio, tal como se explica en el enlace anterior.

Recuerda que la política acerca de derechos de autor es innegociable; si bien otras personas pueden estar dispuestas a violar la ley, la responsabilidad del proyecto Wikipedia es demasiado grande para permitírnoslo. Para más información sobre las normas, visita Wikipediaolíticas. {Netito}~ ~{Diálogo} 05:17 2 mar 2008 (UTC)


----------



## El Pelado (Jul 8, 2011)

No salgamos a hacer una caceria de brujas muchahchos y chicas!!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2011)

enigmaelectronica dijo:


> ...por eso te decia ese aporte es Viejo! que lo hayan activado esta semana no es mi culpa! tu mismo lo haz visto en ba-k, que el aporte es del año pasado, ahorea entiendes?


Perfecto, tu plagio tiene un año o más. Entonces... ¿qué cambia?


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> ademas ya puse las fuentes y con eso creo que basta, puedes vel el link actualizado sobre las fuentes consultadas, y que sean los terceros quienes se responsabilicen.


Fuentes agregadas:
http://www.ebah.com.br/content/ABAAABPZgAD/amp-1250w-digital 
http://es.scribd.com/doc/31740794/-Amplificador-Ucd-Hasta-1250w-Rms 
http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/audio_profesional/amplificador-4000-w-t700701.html 

Te sigue faltando la fuente del texto.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> se me felicita por la subida no porque YO lo haya hecho, son dos cosas distintas!


Ah, ok. Si es así, pues será por eso.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> La infraccion es publica pero TU como moderador actuaste mal, y bueno ya fue esto no crees?


¿En qué te basás para decir eso? ¿Cuál fue mi error/mal procedimiento? ¿No ocultarlo todo? ¿No tolerar que hagas lo mismo dos veces? ¿Haber descubierto tu plagio recién un año después de que lo hiciste?


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> quieres que conversemos por MSN o por correo electronico?


De ninguna manera. No tengo el más mínimo interés en algún contacto privado con vos.


enigmaelectronica dijo:


> quieres dejar esto ya?


Como no, ya mismo, enseguidita.

Sí, es irónica la frase, por si no lo habías notado. Y te doy permiso para usarla cuando y donde quieras sin citarme. Eso último es sarcástico.
Lo único que faltaba: Que me sugieras qué hacer.



enigmaelectronica dijo:


> En cambio si damos esto por terminado creo que seria mejor, si aun quieres exponer tus puntos hazlo por mp o por lo menos cierra el tema no crees? peor dejemonos ya de todo esto que no lleva a ninguna parte


No... Para empezar, trato de no moderar en temas en los que tengo algún tipo de discusión para evitar suspicacias. Sólo intervengo frente a cuestiones demasiado evidentes o que no tengan injerencia directa en la discusión.
Y me llama la atención que en este punto sí apliques el plural.


Veamos si con un poco de tus palabras entendés lo indefendible de la posición en que te ponés:

-Empecemos por la firma que usás en TU foro (http://enigmaelectronica.phpnet.us/):


> Para  los Copy Pastes que no ponen mis Creditos en sus BLOGs o WEBs:
> Dice  primera de enigma (enigma 1:1)
> "Bienaventurados los que me copiais  porque vosotros heredareis mis defectos"


¿Qué defectos heredaste de EJTagle? ¿Y de Mnicolau?
Me parece que estamos hablando de hipocresía acá.

-Ya que estamos, veo por tu canal de Youtube (http://www.youtube.com/user/enigmaelectronica) que sos cristiana. ¿Que no hay en tu Libro Sagrado un Mandamiento sobre no robar?,
Hablando de hipocresía... O más bien estamos hablando de herejía.
No esperaba semejantes inconsistencias.

-Menos me esperaba buscar (un poquito apenas) entre tus posts de Taringa y encontrar este caramelito: http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/...s+circuitos+comprobados+que+funcionen%3F.html



La captura es de hace un rato nomás y tu comentario tiene 6 días.
Si ese ingeniero es lo que es por robarte a vos... Entonces vos, por robarle a MNicolau y a EJTagle ¿cómo te calificarías?.

No me quiero imaginar lo que podría encontrar si hurgara un poco en serio.
Es demasiado fácil, no vale la pena una argumentación seria si vos sola hablás en tu contra.
Ponete de acuerdo con vos misma, después vemos si nos ponemos de acuerdo entre nosotros.


Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 8, 2011)

El Pelado dijo:


> No salgamos a hacer una caceria de brujas muchahchos y chicas!!


No te entiendo. ¿Qué quieres decir?


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 8, 2011)

Esta persona hace muucho tiempo que está plagiando y violando derechos de autor. No importa si en el post se coloca las fuentes de donde se saco la información. No importa si alguien lo puso antes en la web, el solo echo que tomes esa fuente y lo publiques te haces una cybercriminal que viola el derecho de autor igual que la persona que violo dicha propieda intelectual originalmente.

Por otro lado y citando una empresa (sin ánimo de ofender ni generar pleitos)"Saber electrónica", mucha gente dice que copia información de internet y la vende, quizás sea verdad pero si prestan atención esos circuitos no están registrados como propiedad intelectual, esto significa que esa información que publico ahora están bajo la propiedad intelectual de la empresa citada. Y digan lo que digan eso dice la ley. Por otro lado están las licencias electrónicas las cuales protegen los trabajos creados en este foro por ejemplo.
la persona de la gresca en cuestión es una de las causantes del pleito legal que lleva actualmente taringa!



Dicen que una imagen dice más que mil palabras.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/jtagle1.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/jtagle2.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/jtagle3.jpg/



Un saludo gente y espero el peso de la ley cybercriminal caiga con todo su peso
sobre estás personas que lo unico que probocan es daño a terceros.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 8, 2011)

sobre la pirateria opino: 
los autores, de lo que sea, ganan, como sea, de sus creaciones, si yo quiero que sigan creando debo promocionarlos y darles a ganar, es decir, como ejemplo, adquiero musica y si es algo que me guste compro el disco original, asi (aunque poco) le hace ganar al autor, y lo mismo hago con los libros, asi que si yo tomo un circuito de alguna persona lo promoveria para que esa persona siga haciendo lo que sabe hacer, por otro lado, me aterraria no poder responder una pregunta que solo el diseñador podria responder.


(notese que no hable de leyes, copirigt y esas yerbas)


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 8, 2011)

> le hace ganar al autor, y lo mismo hago con los libros, asi que si yo tomo un circuito de alguna persona lo promoveria para que esa persona


 
Las editoriales son las que se quedan con el 75% de ventas y el autor con el 25% ademas del costo de ciertos papeleos legales sino preguntaselo a PICERNO y su Libro CD de LA biblia de Monitores LCD

Wikipedia Bloqueo un intento de descredito hacia nuestra Website (ahora bloqueada) vuelvo a decirselos: pregunten antes de postear:

Las personas que nos han atacado en 3 ocasiones a nuestra web pusieron comentarios y aportes en Wikipedia registrandose a nombre del usuario ENIGMAELECTRONICA, y cuando nos dimos cuienta mandamos notas y correos indicando que no eramos nosotros quienes usabamos esa cuenta que nosotros no nos habiamos registrado y por ende Que eliminaran todo contenido porque no esta autorizada esa cuenta para hablar en nombre de nosotros ni mucho menos en contra de nosotros difamandonos.

asi que no todo es oro si brilla, y bueno todos hemo comentado y dado nuestro punto de vista, 

desde esa vez que se me infracciono aca, deje de tomar de aca aportes.

Pasen un buen dia o buenas noches y dejen de buscarme en Google porque lo que van a causar es que ALEXA me de un ranking elevado


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 8, 2011)

enigmaelectronica dijo:


> no eramos nosotros quienes usabamos esa cuenta


Muy conveniente decir que no fueron ¡¿ustedes?!; entonces, ¿ahora resulta que son varias las personas que pueden usar la cuenta Enigmaelectronica?

Otra raya mas pal tigre.

"1.4 Los usuarios sólo podrán tener una cuenta por persona, y cada cuenta podrá ser manejada por una persona únicamente."


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2011)

hola che ..que puterio no ??

aca se da un tema feo:
*que no se distingue la verdad de la mentira.*

cacho planteo el tema, y dio lugar a la discusion..........
tambien otro colega aparece y apoya a enigma.
pero hay inconsistencias.

esto es tipico del ser humano, alguna gente revuelve todo , enrosca la vibora con palabras y te dice que jamas lo hizo, que nunca y hizo y que no lo volvera a hacer .
no reconocen sus macanas, sus locuras, sus rayes.
(y no digo que enigma lo sea) digo que con gente asi la cosa se vuelve imposible de distinguir.
no existe un detector de metiras, distinguir a uno de otro .

y como hacer ??

es simple

las reglas son las reglas, si los moderadores que cuidan el foro ven reiteradas violaciones aplican las sanciones que correspondan y no hay discusion que valga, por que las discusiones a veces sirven para explicar los malos entendidos pero otras sirven para que el que actua mal pueda utilizar sus habilidades para engañar.

si una persona es correcta reconoce que se equivoco , o que hizo algo mal , PUNTO, no da vueltas y vueltas y vueltas poneindo excusas y queriendo justificar lo que dice que no hizo .


cacho : pedile que venga a un moderador general y termine esto .


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 8, 2011)

Nuestra política respecto a los derechos de autor es innegociable,  todos los usuarios de la comunidad están en la obligación de respetarla. 



> *4. Normas de los Contenidos y su licencia*
> 4.1 Todos los contenidos que los usuarios publican son otorgados bajo licencia Creative Commons BY-NC-SA, salvo que el autor exprese lo contrario en cada mensaje que publique.


Transgredir reiteradamente  las normas de participación es causal de expulsión.



> *Consideraciones generales*
> 
> Los moderadores y/o administradores podrán cerrar, editar y borrar mensajes que violen estas normas sin aviso previo o posterior. Si la conducta negativa se repite por parte de algún usuario este podrá ser expulsado.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm


----------

